# My New 180g!



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey everyone

I finally got my 180g set up. I stayed up pretty late on Sunday night but I finally got her done.
Here's some pics of the set up.

Draining my old 75g
View attachment 114670


My Oscars in their temporary home.
View attachment 114671


Me in the stand
View attachment 114673


Filling the 180g
View attachment 114674


View attachment 114675

View attachment 114676


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

very nice, how long is that tank???


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

That tank is so fresh it still has the cloudy mist lingering, hehe. Nice setup!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

beautiful tank

great for those 2 lucky oscars


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

gooooooooood job. oscars need love too


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nice...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Whoa...you look a lot like one of my older brothers in that picture of you inside of the stand...weird...

Anyway, those oscars are lucky! Are you going to put anything else in there with them?
~Taylor~


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Its nice that someone gives Oscars a proper tank.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice setup those are some big oscars you got there, glad to see somebody out there giving adequate space for their fish.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

what! no piranhas!! im mortified!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words gents. My Oscars will love the this tank for the time being. 
I have ordered 10 baby Caribes from Shark Aquarium, so i'm just waiting on those and this 180g will be their new home.

I didn't really want to get rid of my Oscars but a good friend of mine said he would take them off my hands. So i'm happy about that, there was no way I was selling them back to the LFS. This way I can always go over there and see how they are doing.

Taylor..that's funny how I look so much like your older brother :laugh:


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool, those must be a couple of happy oscars. Are you planning on adding any more fish. More pics once tank settles, Plz


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Nice tank man. Gonna plant it or keep it bare?


----------



## LeeMan1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice tank man


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Ladies & Gents,

I just finished my first water change ever on this tank. Today is exactly 1 week since I set it all up so I figured why not do water change and mess around with some decor.

Anyways here are the updated pics from afew minutes ago...It looks alot better than when I first set up the tank.

Sorry for the blurry pics..

Thanks for looking









View attachment 115185

View attachment 115187

View attachment 115188

View attachment 115189


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Very nice! I like how simple it is, it draws more attention to the fish.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

wow looking awesome..!!


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

nice work


----------



## dunkinuts (Aug 9, 2006)

and the Oscars go to..... a massive tank









very nice. how much do you think that tank weights?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome looking setup.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

dunkinuts said:


> and the Oscars go to..... a massive tank :nod:
> 
> very nice. how much do you think that tank weights?


I'm guessing the tank with the gravel and the wood all together weighs around 1650lbs


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Word. That tank is awsome.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

its over 1800 cus isnt 1 gallon 10pounds







but still awsome tank and amazing color on you oscars


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

bob351 said:


> its over 1800 cus isnt 1 gallon 10pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, a gallon of water weighs 8.33 lbs. But it should be about 1800lbs, I general rule is to time the gallonage by ten to get the weight of the tank.


----------

